# loss of my dad-yesterday



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

My dad passed yesterday morning @ 3:50 am. The greatest man I will ever know. I love him and will forever miss him.....Rest in pease, Dad, you are in no more pain, you can see and breath again. When my time is called, we will have a wonderful reunion up there...... i love you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. No words can make the sorrow any better. Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also sorry for your loss, memories are so precious to keep forever, prayers sent.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tom is right no words can take the sorrow from your heart right now. Deborah and I send our condolences to your family on your loss. Remember you have family here on PT.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*AR---So sorry for your loss--Our thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family-------------SB *


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your and your family's loss, from here in England Mine and Roberta's thoughts are very much with you and your family.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Our hearts go out to you, sorry for your loss and may Gods peace be with you and yours.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

We will hold you and your family in our prayers AR. God be with you and yours. From the Hairell Family


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too am with the other in sending our thoughts and prayers for you and your family. I do pray the others in your family also find peace in his leaving. You loved your father as your words show, he did a good job in raising you, your father did well.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Losing your dad is hard, I know. I lost mine 5 years ago and I wish I could tell you something that would make you feel better but I don't what to say. Keep your friends and family close to you they are the ones that will help you get thru your loss and you can help them too.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

So Sorry for Your Loss Man!! You and the Family are in our Prayers!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

My condolences autumnrider. May God bless and comfort you and your family.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

To all of the predator talk family, thank u for the prayers and thoughts.... Means a lot to me.... Its going to b tuff for a while but God has my family in his hands and my dad at his side....thanks again friends and may God bless you and your's.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are welcome from all of us autumnrider, give us a yell if you are in need. We have a lot of good people here that are willing to listenif you need an ear. Just P.M., we'll be there for you. I would prescribe taking Autumn for a ride as often as needed.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers from the Miller Family as well. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

AR, My thoughts and paryers are with you and your family during this trying time.

HR


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You are welcome from all of us autumnrider, give us a yell if you are in need. We have a lot of good people here that are willing to listenif you need an ear. Just P.M., we'll be there for you. I would prescribe taking Autumn for a ride as often as needed.


X's all of us !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss seems is the feeling we have for you in your time of sorrow. You and your family have turned a page in life we wish we didn't have to do. Keep the faith and know that others are thinking of you at this time in life.


----------

